# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Nolvadex and Clomid together??

## T.STEEL

Hey guys i am starting a 10 week cycle of just test cyp at about 400mgs a week. Was wondering for my post cycle how much Nolvadex and how much Clomid do you think i should be taking and at what times? I hear all around different opinions so im not sure. Start right after test cycle or wait 2 weeks after cycle to start post cycle? Thanks for any advise!

----------


## noosa1

I beleive you would start pct for that cycle 14 days after your last shot of test. but confirm that with a more experienced member here.

Theres great info in the steroid profiles section.

cheers

----------


## "Maximus"

Just start pct 14 -some wait 21 days (3 full wks)- days after last Cyp shot; either way, it's good. Your call!

Nolva+Clomid (#wks):
40/40/20/20/20/20
50/50/25/25

----------


## Dukkit

> Just start pct 14 -some wait 21 days (3 full wks)- days after last Cyp shot; either way, it's good. Your call!
> 
> Nolva+Clomid (#wks):
> 40/40/20/20/20/20
> 50/50/25/25


i do concur my dear friend

though i run my clomid at 100mg for the first week. but thats me. for your cycle Mr. Thread Poster... Maximus's way is wonderful

----------


## Swifto

> Just start pct 14 -some wait 21 days (3 full wks)- days after last Cyp shot; either way, it's good. Your call!
> 
> Nolva+Clomid (#wks):
> 40/40/20/20/20/20
> 50/50/25/25


Agreed.

To the poster, if your running an AI, keep running it right until PCT, then adjust to your PCT dose. Estrogen really isnt your friend during PCT.

If you havent run an AI, start striaght away, or the day of your final Test shot.

Start PCT 10-15 days from your final shot.

----------


## T.STEEL

> Agreed.
> 
> To the poster, if your running an AI, keep running it right until PCT, then adjust to your PCT dose. Estrogen really isnt your friend during PCT.
> 
> If you havent run an AI, start striaght away, or the day of your final Test shot.
> 
> Start PCT 10-15 days from your final shot.



Thanks everyone for the replies. Would Arimidex be a good AI for this cycle? like .25mg eod? starting from my first injection of cyp?

----------


## ian_s

why do you use clomid and nolvadex together don't they have the same mechanism what's the point of combining those?

----------


## Swifto

> why do you use clomid and nolvadex together don't they have the same mechanism what's the point of combining those?


They act similarly, but differently.

----------


## T.STEEL

Do you guys think i really need an AI for a test only cycle? Anyone ever not done it and regret it?

----------


## "Maximus"

> Do you guys think i really need an AI for a test only cycle? Anyone ever not done it and regret it?


Most likely, yes! Better be safe than sorry...

----------


## "Maximus"

.25mg EOD is fine, like Swifto advised.

----------


## T.STEEL

You guys ever have any problems ordering any these post training cycles online? like nolvadex , clomid, arimidex , etc.. I ordered mine from eclenbuterol.com

----------


## Pac Man

order from the board sponsor, they're real quick and discreet.

----------


## T.STEEL

> order from the board sponsor, they're real quick and discreet.


Where is this located?

----------


## Pac Man

ar-r .com 
I prefer their research chems over others, not because of quality but taste. The Nolva is mint flavored so it doesn't make you want to throw up after taking it.

----------


## vc12

when should he start taking the AI??

----------


## T.STEEL

> when should he start taking the AI??


I will probably wait to take it till i start having problems with gyno. Just have it on hand in case it develops.

----------

